# Recommendations for a 30 Gallon Aquarium.



## HauntedGraffiti (Mar 19, 2011)

I recently began setting up my 30 gallon aquarium again after a few years hiatus from the hobby. I'm just looking for some recommendations for oddballs and/or predatory fish. I prefer lesser seen species. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

well you could get the elusive "invisible fish" I hear you never see them! but i have never had one to know "well I dont think I have". 


P.S feal free to call me an ass, but on the other hand thier is a sticky on here for a tank calculator that will give you a idea of what fish will go together and fit in your tank.


----------



## HauntedGraffiti (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh I saw. 

I'm just more looking for recommendations on lesser seen fish, maybe some personal experience. I have absolutely no idea what I want to stock the tank with and was hoping someone could sway me towards an idea.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

ghost knife fish are oddball and seen to like to be in thier caves and some of them are pretty cool looking, and thier is some awsome oddball plecos out thier and they like to hide durring the day, i bought a zebra pleco that is amazing looking but i never get to see it much cause it hides alot, my common pleco in my 55g though is starting to not be so shy though.


----------



## HauntedGraffiti (Mar 19, 2011)

I've actually kept a few knife fish before. Had a few black ghost knife and a royal tiger knife. Pretty cool fish but I always felt like I was cramping them in my tank so I ended up giving them to better homes.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

You don't see many people keeping glass catfish very often.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

elephant nose, or you could go with the glass catfish, some clear tetras, and some other clear fish like a ghost tank, maybe add some skulls and fake bones or sunken ships


----------



## HauntedGraffiti (Mar 19, 2011)

I've actually kept both glass catfish and elephant nose. I think a species tank of glass catfish could be pretty interesting I just might consider that.


----------



## beamer-crawdad (Mar 21, 2011)

i like cory catfish and think theyre unique or u might try some stripped raphael catfish!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

You could always do a Goby species tank with maybe a few other possible brackish tank mates. I've had a love for Gobies ever since I got into the hobby, but I've only kept Bumblebee Gobies in my tanks. If you were going for a Goby species tank in a 30g, you could do:

1x Dragon Goby
6-10x Bumblebee Goby
1x Freshwater Flounder
2-4x Mollies (Probably starters if you want to make it brackish just for water testing purposes, you could take them out eventually if you don't want them)

That's just a vague start. I haven't done a whole lot of research within other species of Gobies, but I know there's Jade, Knight, Butterfly (better known as Wasp Fish). I don't think they would coexist well with the ones I listed for a possible tank listing, I just figured I would add it to the post.


----------

